# Veterans??



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Any veterans down there in Mexico? How have you found dealing with the VA & managing your benefits & meds? I'm planning to make a move there in a year or two - just wondering what to anticipate or how to prepare for it with the VA.

Thanks for your help...


Dan ("Howler")
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The VA is much like Medicare & is not available in Mexico under normal circumstances. If you have service connected medical conditions, you may get some benefits; but nothing in Mexico for routine stuff or new needs. For details, check with the VA that serves you now.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Howler said:


> How have you found dealing with the VA & managing your benefits & meds?


My benefit check goes to a US bank and I withdraw needed money at an ATM. When I first moved here, I was getting a monthly shipment of meds. The VA kept mixing up the address thinking that the state of Veracruz was the city of Veracruz. After a year, I stopped taking the meds. I believe that the Mexican Postal system will allow meds from the VA to be shipped here. 

There is a benefits office at the embassy in DF for SS and VA stuff. Once they arranged for an exam for me in Mexico City to up the percentage of disability.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Xalapa!! That's one of my favorite places in Mexico - I lived there for almost a year and still love to visit.



joaquinx said:


> My benefit check goes to a US bank and I withdraw needed money at an ATM.


In discussing our plans, so far, we have thought of having all of our income go into our US bank account and to use the card for purchases & ATM for our cash needs. It's good to hear that technique has worked well for you.



> There is a benefits office at the embassy in DF for SS and VA stuff. Once they arranged for an exam for me in Mexico City to up the percentage of disability.


I'm already rated 100% by the VA, but was wondering about needing additional exams or care that may be ordered by the VA for continued benefits. Does the vet always have to go to Mexico DF for exams or consults - or can they be referred out to qualified doctors closer to where you live?



> When I first moved here, I was getting a monthly shipment of meds. The VA kept mixing up the address thinking that the state of Veracruz was the city of Veracruz.


At present I order most of my meds on the computer & receive them through the mail, but was wondering how that connection would work in Mexico. It's very convenient, when it works - but a pain when a prescription runs out or has to be refilled. :ranger:



> After a year, I stopped taking the meds.


Did you found the price of meds low enough to not worry about getting them from the US? My wife would have TriCare Prime coverage, which I have heard works down there, but I have not explored how, yet.

How did you make the transfer of your records from your state VA to Washington DC upon moving to Mexico? Any hassles with the process?


Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I have an account in a Mexican bank and a debit card. I withdraw cash to pay rent, restaurants, and small purchases. I use the debit card to buy groceries, major purchases, on line payment of cable and Telcel time. Rather than carrying my US debit card, I carry the Mexican one. If it gets compromised or lost, I maybe out a few thousand pesos but my account in the US is safe. I only carry the US card when I go to the ATM to withdraw money.

As for the VA, that would depend on you and your needing care at a VA facility. I know of one vet who travels back to the US on occasion to get treatment. I really don't know the scope of VA treatment locally. I wrote VA regarding my disability and then the Benefits Office at the embassy in DF contacted me and set up an appointment for an x-ray at a hospital in DF and a local doctor there. I believe they had it set up in DF because their office is there.

I was taking some anti-depressants and, I believe that the change in life-styles by living in Mexico alleviated my needs for anti-depressants. So rather than hassle VA, I stopped taking the meds.

Age has brought on many changes include heart and kidney problems. My meds for both conditions run around 1,500 pesos a month. I'll save VA for when I am very old and ailing.

I believe that my records are in the VA center in Waco, TX. Otherwise, I have no idea.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

*Your replies have been very helpful and reflect a lot of our preliminary thinking on how to make a go of things there. Thank you so much!!*



> I use the debit card to buy groceries, major purchases, on line payment of cable and Telcel time.


Is BillPay or automatic drafting available for monthly occurring bills (utilities, etc.)? Would you recommend it, if so? That was a great help to me while on active duty all over the world... everything was on "automatic pilot".



> As for the VA, that would depend on you and your needing care at a VA facility.


I don't do much with the VA except for routine check-ups, eye exams & dental work. I understand such services are inexpensive enough there that it won't be a problem to get the care in Mexico.



> I believe that the change in life-styles by living in Mexico alleviated my needs for anti-depressants.


At present I'm taking anti-depressants & pain meds. Like you, I anticipate a pleasant & less stressful change of lifestyle in Mexico that will alleviate a lot of my need to continue with some of the prescriptions.



> I believe that my records are in the VA center in Waco, TX. Otherwise, I have no idea.


In what I have found out so far, the records are/should be transferred to Washington DC for administration in international/expatriate cses. Do you write or communicate with the Waco office, or DC?

*Again, thanks for your answers & input, maybe we'll have a chance to meet while I'm down there this summer. We do plan to pass through Xalapa on our way up to Perote over to Puebla & Taxco. Please keep in touch!!


Dan*


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> …
> Is BillPay or automatic drafting available for monthly occurring bills (utilities, etc.)? Would you recommend it, if so? That was a great help to me while on active duty all over the world... everything was on "automatic pilot".…


I pay for cable internet and electricity online through my account with a Mexican bank. I pay for water once a year which gets me a 10 or 15% discount. Those are my only monthly bills.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow!! Oh, for having so few bills to mess with... something else to look forward to!!


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

(bump)

Any other veterans with input or advice?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Howler said:


> Wow!! Oh, for having so few bills to mess with... something else to look forward to!!


I wish the US side of my life were so simple. I still have expenses in the US in addition.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

(bump, again)

...still looking for more input from fellow veterans...


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not a veteran and don't know what BillPay is, but can identify with losing a few prescriptions in Mexico. 

Spent a few months in Tepoztlan and returned to Canada refreshed and much healthier. Trip was paid for over the long run by savings on pharmaceuticals...


----------



## jimwalls9 (Apr 30, 2013)

Howler said:


> (bump)
> 
> Any other veterans with input or advice?


One suggestion. Call your local VA care facility for an appointment BEFORE planning your trip back to the States. I found out too late that I could not get an appointment during my last visit because they were none available during my two week visit. Oh well, I'll do better next time.


----------

